# free overnight spot



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

hi

Looking for an over night stop up to 10 mils north of birmingham,I'll be heading south towards NEC, and probably won't arrive till midnight.
thanks

allan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't know if the A.46 Warwick By-pass is too far out of your way.

There are 2 filling station/Little Chefs there, one on each carriageway, that have overnighting areas behind them.

Not really north of Birmingham, but just a short(ish) distance away from the NEC.

http://g.co/maps/zmg3a


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

*overnight stop*

hi stanner

Just the wrong side, I would really like to stop north of the nec.

thanks for that, I,ll add it to my poi's

allan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Come off the M6 at J7 and head towards birmingham on the a34
After 1/4 mile you will come to a big set of lights at the Scott Arms

Turn right down Newton Road

Carry on about 1.5 miles and you will go down a hill and them start to climb again. As you approach the crem and the church theres a big laybe there on the LHS (its dual carrageway)

Theres a cafe in there and a chip shop amd Mcdonals 10 mins walk away

Lots of campers use this
Phill


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

If you are a member of Brit Stops then stop 407 would be perfect for you and probably less than 30 minutes from NEC. Just stayed there and reviewed it on my blog. See link below


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

drcotts said:


> Come off the M6 at J7 and head towards birmingham on the a34
> After 1/4 mile you will come to a big set of lights at the Scott Arms
> 
> Turn right down Newton Road
> ...


Alan,

If you stay here I will be wanting a cuppa, I live about a mile from here.

Personally, I don't like that place, I would look to a more populated spot such as a Lorry Park, see HERE


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ceejayt said:


> If you are a member of Brit Stops then stop 407 would be perfect for you and probably less than 30 minutes from NEC. Just stayed there and reviewed it on my blog. See link below


Has this review vanished somewhere?

I've just tried to look it up and can only find one for 409.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake on the numbers


----------

